# Pinky, I smell a disturbance in the BOOM!!!, one I haven’t smelled since… ZK strikes!



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Since we were ZK for a few weeks&#8230; It's the smell of llama's&#8230;

*Pinky:* Egad, look at the size of this!!! Small box my a$$...










*Brain:* Yes, it looks like the furry herd (aka ZK 2.0) has figured out a way to get their timing issues fixed, they now all ship in one box&#8230; Pinky, toss it into the bomb disposal lab, and lets see what their new technology has wrought&#8230;

*Pinky:* Brain this thing is HEAVY, not usually a good sign&#8230;

*Brain:* No Pinky, it usually isn't, but is still might just be a box of stuffed llamas&#8230; Lets take a look&#8230;

*Pinky:* Oh, no&#8230; Brain be careful&#8230; There is Scotch in here&#8230;

*Brain:* Scotchy, scotch, scotch&#8230; Must resist sending it down to my belly&#8230; Must resist&#8230;



















(Side note: I just finished a bottle of this and it is in my regular rotation, so you nailed this one Kapathy.)

*Pinky:* Brain, there's more!!! High end beer glasses!!!










*Brain:* Grrr&#8230; Icehouse!!! Yuck!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! Look a replacement mailbox!!!

*Brain:* Pinky be careful with that, there has to be more to it&#8230; Oh there is&#8230;









*Pinky: *That is kind of cool&#8230; And it looks like they filled it for us&#8230;

Max Gas, wasn't he a squid?!?










IBEW










Szyzk










Kozz - you better hope you don't win our contest&#8230;










SoCalOCMatt - Holy $hit dude&#8230; And no I'm not offing the Brain for you&#8230;



















Kapathy










And last but not least Foster0724&#8230;










*Brain:* OK you smelly fun loving herd, you had your fun&#8230; But I know who is to blame for this&#8230; I know it has to be Foster0724's fault some how&#8230; Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?!?

*Ian:* Guys, seriously thank you&#8230; I've been dealing with a work issue that is outright hell recently and this really made my day/week&#8230; But Jesus, that was a big box&#8230;


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

enjoy them all. glad the scotch is a good fit. and the box clearly says small. Sorry about the glasses they were to funny, and its impossible to find pinky and the brain stuff.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Take that Mouse! Glad to see everything made it in one piece. Nice job fellas, total destruction is a good sight. 

Enjoy those new smokes and booze, you certainly deserve them Ian. 

And yes, I was a squid.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice hit ZK!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoy Ian. You deserve this for sure. I'm just hitting the bottom of a bottle of Dalmore myself. Great stuff.

PS- I told Kevin this bomb wasn't a good idea but he insisted.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Enjoy Ian. You deserve this for sure. I'm just hitting the bottom of a bottle of Dalmore myself. Great stuff.
> 
> PS- I told Kevin this bomb wasn't a good idea but he insisted.


it was still your idea. i just didnt talk you out of it


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

kapathy said:


> it was still your idea. i just didnt talk you out of it


You're good at chess aren't you. lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian, the letter was to Pinky... not you. Don't go around opening his mail bro. Thats just uncalled for. :biglaugh:

Enjoy!



foster0724 said:


> Enjoy Ian. You deserve this for sure. I'm just hitting the bottom of a bottle of Dalmore myself. Great stuff.
> 
> PS- *I told Kevin this bomb wasn't a good idea but he insisted*.


Aaaaannnnd. Here comes the bus!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The ZK is on a tear! Great hit, on a great BotL! Always good to see Brain taking a beating. Very nicely done, ZK 2.0!

And I think it's important to note, I was the first to recognize Pinky as more than just a sidekick... 

Cheers, Ian! Happy Birthday! :smoke:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i once tried to recruit pinky..... but pinky said no.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> i once tried to recruit pinky..... but pinky said no.


lol.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Aaaaannnnd. Here comes the bus!


Hahahahaha!

Enjoy your new mailbox, Ian. Please remember to think of us every time you open it!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> i once tried to recruit pinky..... but pinky said no.


Could you imagine is Pinky was a ZK and Brain was a LOB? That would be awesome... and very confusing all at the same time.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Could you imagine is Pinky was a ZK and Brain was a LOB? That would be awesome... and very confusing all at the same time.


*Pinky:* Not happening...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Could you imagine is Pinky was a ZK and Brain was a LOB? That would be awesome... and very confusing all at the same time.





the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Not happening...


But you get a free coffee mug:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice ZK. A nicely crafted bomb for a very deserving brother. Enjoy Ian.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice hit you guys are almost big time now.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Nice hit you guys are almost big time now.


Get back on your couch..... Oh wait I'm not ZK anymore. Congrats fellas on a very nice hit!!

Ian, enjoy my Brother!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Nice hit you guys are almost big time now.


bwahahahahahahaha looks like i need to buy some more doughnuts to send to michigan....about 9-10 days old should still be good to eat. well good enough for a squid anyways.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> bwahahahahahahaha looks like i need to buy some more doughnuts to send to michigan....about 9-10 days old should still be good to eat. well good enough for a squid anyways.


I think he needs to wipe the crumbs off of his moose knuckle before he gets anymore soggy doughnuts. :spank:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn, you'd think that box would've been big enough to squish that damn Brain's head, but I guess it's just too freakin big. I think I might stop calling him "Brain" and start calling him "Pumpkinhead" lol. 


Pinky, come join the Dark Side at ZK 2.0!!!! It's fun and we don't pick on each other. Just imagine what life would be like without Pumpkinhead berating you all the time and making you do all the chores and trimming his toenails and sanding down the calluses on his feet or be the big spoon every night. Free yourself and enjoy the little things that life has to offer with a tyrannical leader hovering over you. Defect and be free to join the ZK 2.0 democracy!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot to add:

Shane and Kevin thought up the entire thing.

True story.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I begrudgingly say nice hit ZK! And lookit, no reference to tacos!



kozzman555 said:


> Defect and be free to join the ZK 2.0 democracy!


Is that what you guys call it? I always figured it was more of a Benny Hill sketch with you llamas flailing into one another while Yakety Sax played in the background.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

gosh said:


> Is that what you guys call it? I always figured it was more of a Benny Hill sketch with you llamas flailing into one another while Yakety Sax played in the background.


Yes, but the flailing is done democratically :biggrin:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Oh, and I forgot to add:
> 
> Shane and Kevin thought up the entire thing.
> 
> True story.


i dont know what your talking about. It was all matt. it was all his idea for both attacks on the lob......he did all the planning, shopping, organizing.... he just sent them to me piece by piece to send out all at once. In fact I'm pretty sure hes responsible for all the sticks as well, he just marked other peoples names on them.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> i dont know what your talking about. It was all matt. it was all his idea for both attacks on the lob......he did all the planning, shopping, organizing.... he just sent them to me piece by piece to send out all at once. In fact I'm pretty sure hes responsible for all the sticks as well, he just marked other peoples names on them.


^ :crazy: I think a certain llama got into a bad bale of hay.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *Don't worry Kevin, we know it is all Shane's fault...

*Pinky: *It's always his fault...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sorry shane, your finger pointing did not work.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice hit. That Dalmore is awesome stuff!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> enjoy them all. glad the scotch is a good fit. and the box clearly says small. Sorry about the glasses they were to funny, and its impossible to find pinky and the brain stuff.


tell me about it..I had a helluva time finding a beer stein with "NARF!" on it to bomb him with...and while I seriously doubt he'll ever use the 2 glasses you sent, it was still funny.



foster0724 said:


> Enjoy Ian. You deserve this for sure. I'm just hitting the bottom of a bottle of Dalmore myself. Great stuff.
> 
> PS- I told Kevin this bomb wasn't a good idea but he insisted.





socalocmatt said:


> But you get a free coffee mug:


hmmmmmmm.....an idea is forming.....



Danfish98 said:


> Very nice hit. That Dalmore is awesome stuff!


and then some....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> tell me about it..I had a helluva time finding a beer stein with "NARF!" on it to bomb him with...and while I seriously doubt he'll ever use the 2 glasses you sent, it was still funny.


*Brain: *No they will get used, just not with their advertised beer in them... I will use the glasses for shock value...


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow, Very nice. You llamas aren't messin round no more. Hell yeah, Ian deserves it. I like the big ass scotch glasses you included.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Swany said:


> Wow, Very nice. You llamas aren't messin round no more. Hell yeah, Ian deserves it. I like the big ass scotch glasses you included.


*Pinky:* We didn't think of it that way... Narf! Great ideal... Brain, what do you think?!?

*Brain:* Scotchy, scotch, scotch, there it goes, down into my belly...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Want a humorous mental image? Picture Ian's face, with Ron Bugundy hair and moustache, on a Brain body... 


Wait, did I say "humorous"? I meant "terrifying"...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *No they will get used, just not with their advertised beer in them... I will use the glasses for shock value...


thats the idea i had..... you mailbox was going to get sent in a coors light box...... but i didnt want you to hurt shane for that.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

reminds me of something about "waking a sleeping giant" and the destruction that results from such action... or maybe it was something about "poking the bear"... or "don't mess with Texas" - nah / wrong state.... or maybe "remember the alamo" - shoot = I give up but I still think you are all effed! LOL


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> thats the idea i had..... you mailbox was going to get sent in a coors light box...... but i didnt want you to hurt shane for that.


I would've paid cash money to see the look on Ian's face if that had been sent in a Coors Light case....next time, let Shane get hurt for an idea like that..it would've been worth it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> reminds me of something about "waking a sleeping giant" and the destruction that results from such action... or maybe it was something about "poking the bear"... or "don't mess with Texas" - nah / wrong state.... or maybe "remember the alamo" - shoot = I give up but I still think you are all effed! LOL


gee..yathink, Numbnuts?

it's not really a question of "if"....it's more a question of "when?" and "how many llamas will survive?"


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Damn, that is one nasty hit...!!!

Enjoy brotha!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> gee..yathink, *Numbnuts*?
> 
> it's not really a question of "if"....it's more a question of "when?" and "how many llamas will survive?"


I luv Pete... and it's especially touching when he capitalizes my name!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> reminds me of something about "waking a sleeping giant" and the destruction that results from such action... or maybe it was something about "poking the bear"... or "don't mess with Texas" - nah / wrong state.... or maybe "remember the alamo" - shoot = I give up but I still think you are all effed! LOL


I remember his famous saying...Geaux Saints.................................. than they lost. Haha(in the tune of nelson from simpsons)


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

You just got blown up into orbit! That is a killer bomb. Enjoy those V's. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not worried about an reprisal's from Pete/Ian. I'll just surround their house and computer with pots of boiling water and they won't be able to go near them! #winning!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I would've paid cash money to see the look on Ian's face if that had been sent in a Coors Light case....next time, let Shane get hurt for an idea like that..it would've been worth it.


*Brain:* Just like I would have paid cash money to see your face when you got the first lockbox...

*Pinky:* Egad Brain, but that really happened...


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Ian - hope you enjoy them Bro!

Kevin - you were right, it was a lot easier than I thought to destroy lob's, and fun!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

IBEW said:


> Ian - hope you enjoy them Bro!
> 
> Kevin - you were right, it was a lot easier than I thought to destroy lob's, and fun!


oh, the real fun hasn't even begun yet. Llama.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh, the real fun hasn't even begun yet. Llama.


Impossible. Sending mailboxes to you and that big-headed mouse _was_ the real fun. Trust me, you Lobsters just spoil the party.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i agree the lob has to much in house backstabbing, and that war with the squids going on right now to worry about ZK. although it does kinda seem like the squids are putting up very little fight lately.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i agree the lob has to much in house backstabbing, and that war with the squids going on right now to worry about ZK. although it does kinda seem like the squids are putting up very little fight lately.


*Brain: *We just do that to keep in shape while waiting for the llamas to get up to speed...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i agree the lob has to much in house backstabbing, and that war with the squids going on right now to worry about ZK. although it does kinda seem like the squids are putting up very little fight lately.


1) It's not backstabbing, it's love.
2) There's a war going on with the Squids? When did that happen?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *We just do that to keep in shape while waiting for the llamas to get up to speed...


yeah, it keeps us from getting "ring rust"

besides, what we do to the Squids I really wouldn't call a "war"....but they do their best.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, it keeps us from getting "ring rust"
> 
> besides, what we do to the Squids I really wouldn't call a "war"....but they do their best.


well whatever it is you two seemed hell bent on exterminating the squid for awhile......

up to speed.... ppfftttttt lob operates one way, zk another. No sense in comparing as both have the same goal but go about it different ways.


----------

